# [portage] Error diversos y en compilaciones

## Theasker

Estoy teniendo muchos problemas que no se muy bien de donde vienen, no se si pueden ser debidos a la actualización de python 3.1.

   - Se me cierran programas ejecutandose, como Terminal

   - Se reinicia el ordenador de ven en cuando

   - Da errores la mayoría de programas al compilarlos

Al hacer un emerge -uvDN world, vi que había nueva versión de gcc por lo que intenté instalarlo pero dió error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> INFO: unpack
> 
> Applying Gentoo patches ...
> ...

 

Al hacer un revdep-rebuild también da error de compilación.

No se muy bien por dónde empezar

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Se reinicia el ordenador de ven en cuando 

 

esto parece mas problema de hardware que otra cosa.

 *Quote:*   

> Da errores la mayoría de programas al compilarlos

 

como cuáles ?

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

acabo de hacer desde un windows y por teamviewer un python-updater y se me ha desconectado y ya no puedo volver a conectar porque se habrán cerrado las X por uno de estos errores pero me está enviando al correo errores en la compilación de todas las librerías que intenta compilar:

dev-python/urlgrabber-3.1.0

dev-python/urlgrabber-3.1.0

dev-libs/newt-0.52.10-r1

app-portage/layman-1.2.3

sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.15

dev-util/scons-1.2.0-r1

scons-1.2.0-links.patch

media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.21a

sys-libs/libieee1284-0.2.11

Pienso que puede ser algo de python porque también me dan error algunos programas del portage como equery.

Yo también pensé en que podía ser el disco duro, pero arranqué con el systemrescue y chequeé todas las particiones y parecían bien. Ahora igual intento hacer un escaneo físico pero no me suena nada raro el disco duro.

edito: siguen llegandome al correo intentos de compilación erróneos

sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1

dev-libs/boost-1.41.0-r3

dev-util/subversion

y alguno ha podido compilarse

gnome-doc-utils

dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8

----------

## Theasker

al hacer revdep-rebuild me sale esto, por si sirve de ayuda

 *Quote:*   

> # revdep-rebuild 
> 
>  * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
>   File "<string>", line 1
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

un segfault tb. puede ser indicativo de fallo de hardware, no estoy hablando del disco duro si no mas bien de ram, micro o algo mas serio ( ojalá me equivoque). 

Si yo fuera tu metería un livecd de la distro X y empezaría a darle leña al ordenador. Si te pasa lo mismo, entonces creo que es obvio que hay algún problema con algún componente de hardware. Si funciona sin problemas, entonces el problema está en tu gentoo.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

buena solución y simple para ir descartando el hardware. Qué pruebas de caña debería hacer para probar?, supongo que compilación sería lo mejor no?

----------

## Theasker

Como me dan muchos errores el portaje y gentoo está muy basado en python he instalado de nuevo el portage y me he fijado en una cosa q pone al final.

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.8.3
> 
>  * Compilation and optimization of Python modules for CPython 3.1 ...     [ ok ]
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

Luego he mirado a ver qué versión de python está seleccionada de las 2 que tengo instaladas.

 *Quote:*   

> # eselect python list
> 
> Available Python interpreters:
> 
>   [1]   python2.6
> ...

 

visto lo visto y como no puedo hacer un python-update, mi pregunta es, ¿no sería mejor que desinstalase el python3.1 e intentase hacer funcionar bien el sistema con python2.6 y luego si funciona todo intentar la actualización a python3.1?

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Por ahora no intentes actualizar al Python 3.1, deja conviviendo a los 2 pero dejando que domine al python 2.6, aunque en la version 3.1 esta bastante maduro, no se han migrado todos los modulos.. asi que en mi caso solo hice python-updater para reinstalar 4 paquetes que si son compatibles con las dos versiones y la cosa quedo apuntando asi.

```
$eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1
```

actualiza cuando sea debido, hasta salio una noticia que lo decia clarito:

http://pastebin.com/8dk0hMEj

por ahora deja tranquilo a ese nuevo python, aun no es la hora de migracion como tal

y vuelve a usar al anterior:

```
#eselect python set 1
```

que jugar con muchas versiones de python al portage le cae mal y te lia las cosas, pero puedes tener a los 2 sin problemas sin dejar activo al ultimo

Y si algo se paso al ultimo y quedo mal, ejecuta al python-updater...

Saludos!!!

----------

## Theasker

Pues no había mirado eso, por que había leído la noticia y pensaba que python estaba como antes, pero "alguien" (evidentemente yo) lo había conectado y era eso. Lo malo que ahora y después de haber dejado a python con la versión 2.6 siguen mogollón de paquetes fallando la compilación, también se cierran las X sin previo aviso. He intentado hacer un emerge -e world pero evidentemente al poco rato fallan paquetes y nada. ¿Cómo puedo ir arreglando el tema?

----------

## facbgnto

ola disculpa por colgarme de tu post 

pero tengo el mismo problema al ejecutar revdep-rebuild  

 *Quote:*   

>  Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
>   File "<string>", line 1
> 
>     import os; import pwd; print pwd.getpwuid(os.getuid())[0]
> ...

 

cambie python a la version  a las 2.6

 *Quote:*   

> # eselect python list
> 
> Available Python interpreters:
> 
> [1] python2.6
> ...

 

luego ejecute python-updater

despues de eso no me salio el error

 *Quote:*   

> Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
>  * Checking reverse dependencies
> 
>  * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update
> ...

 

----------

## Theasker

No hay problema por colarte  :Smile: , para eso está, pero lo mío ya no tiene remedio.

Al final pensando y buscando fué algo de hardware, se me calienta muchísimo el micro, se me pone en 5 minutos a más de 70 grados y eso afectaba al sistema y se colgaba o se reiniciaba o se detenía el sistema con lo que yo creo que se ha ido corrompiendo todo poco a poco y no se porqué le pasa esto ya que lo he limpiado de polvo y el ventilador del micro funciona o parece que funciona bien. Por ahora estoy con otro ordenador pero tengo que conseguir saber exactamente lo que le pasa ya que es viejo pero aun es un P4 a 3 Gh. y puede aun servir bastante.

Siento no poder ayudarte, porque supongo que sería mucha casualidad que tu problema también fuera de hardware.

----------

## facbgnto

ahora me compila normal mente los paquetes despues del cambio de python 

usas genkernel o compilas tu kernel manualmente?

cuando usaba genkernel se me pegaba y se calentaba mucho el procesador, puede q sea una mala configuracion del kernel. 

tambien puedes usar powertop que te ayuda a ver el consumo de energia en tu pc

----------

## i92guboj

No he leído el hilo entero, pero efectivamente veo dos problemas bien distintos. La cosa es que se solapan, por eso te ha resultado difícil separarlos.

En primer lugar, El problema de python no es con portage. Portage debería funcionar bien (las utilidades externas como equery no se si han sido portadas). Pero se necesita usar python-updater para recompilar todos los módulos python para la nueva versión. Por supuesto, al tratar de recompilar entra el segundo problema en escena. En cualquier caso, por ahora como te comentan es mejor simplemente quedarte con python 2.6. Usa eselect para seleccionar dicha versión y luego python-updater para asegurarte de que no hay inconsistencias.

Los 'segfaults' aleatorios son en el 99% de los casos síntoma casi inequívoco de fallo de hardware, normalmente cpu o ram, y con bastante frecuencia son provocados por sobrecalentamiento. Gentoo es distinto a Windows y a cualquier otro Linux porque la compilación hace surgir este tipo de problemas, que en otros SO menos exigentes podrían pasar inadvertidos.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola..

¿Errores en compilación, reinicios y programas que se cierran?

Todos estos sintomas (bajo mi parecer) apuntan claramente a memoria RAM.

Yo pasaria un memtest a esos modulos haber que si muestra errores.

Un saludo.

----------

## Theasker

Hola de nuevo después de unas cortas vacaciones:

En cuanto a lo del aumento de temperatura no se muy bien a qué es debido, pero ... seguro que no es el sistema operativo, ya que entrando en las BIOS puedo ir observando como va subiendo la temperatura alli.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo después de unas cortas vacaciones:
> 
> En cuanto a lo del aumento de temperatura no se muy bien a qué es debido, pero ... seguro que no es el sistema operativo, ya que entrando en las BIOS puedo ir observando como va subiendo la temperatura alli.

 

El aumento de temperatura se puede deber a muchas cosas, desde el polvo acumulado hasta un disipador que no ajusta bien. Cambiar la masilla disipadora nunca viene mal, después de una limpieza a fondo que asegure que no quedan grumos entre la cpu y el disipador. Las temperaturas exageradamente altas también se pueden deber a hardware defectuoso.

----------

## kalmath

A mi también me ha pasado de tener errores al compilar, y tenía que emerger 2 o 3 veces los paquetes para que no me saltaran los errores de emake failed. Al final lo mio era porque tenía un pequeño overclock al micro, en windows  forzando la máquina y haciendole pruebas de estres no tenía ningún problema, el caso es que fué ponerme con la instalacíon de gentoo y compilar con los paquetes medianamente grandes,y  fallaban cada  2 por 3 y tenía que reemergerlos varias veces, fue quitar el overclok  y se me solucionó eso.

----------

## Theasker

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Theasker wrote:*   Hola de nuevo después de unas cortas vacaciones:
> 
> En cuanto a lo del aumento de temperatura no se muy bien a qué es debido, pero ... seguro que no es el sistema operativo, ya que entrando en las BIOS puedo ir observando como va subiendo la temperatura alli. 
> 
> El aumento de temperatura se puede deber a muchas cosas, desde el polvo acumulado hasta un disipador que no ajusta bien. Cambiar la masilla disipadora nunca viene mal, después de una limpieza a fondo que asegure que no quedan grumos entre la cpu y el disipador. Las temperaturas exageradamente altas también se pueden deber a hardware defectuoso.

 

Eso es lo que supongo, ya que empezó a fallar el sistema hasta que llegó a ese calentamiento que el ordenador dura como 5 ó 6 minutos antes de quedarse colgado (supongo que por la elevada temperatura del micro). Ahora no se muy bien por dónde empezar a mirar y cómo comprobar el hardware que está defectuoso.

----------

## i92guboj

Yo empezaría levantando el disipador del micro, limpiándolo y sustituyendo la pasta disipadora por una nueva. De paso limpia todo el interior y prueba a hacer funcionar el equipo sin la carcasa, o al menos el lateral que haya encima del micro si es que es puede soltar solo esa pieza. Comprueba de paso que todos los ventiladores funcionan y que las rejillas de ventilación del equipo no están atascadas. 

Si es verano en tu lugar de residencia y las temperaturas son altas puede que no haya una solución (aparte de invertir en refrigeración líquida). En mi lugar de residencia alcanzamos los 40 grados a veces, e incluso más. Muchos portátiles aquí dejan de funcionar adecuadamente, incluso en Windows y otros SOs donde los trabajos no son tan pesados (no hay compilaciones de por medio como en Gentoo)

En lo que a Gentoo toca, te recomiendo que dejes las compilaciones y ese tipo de cargas más pesadas para la noche y los momentos más frescos del día.

----------

## Theasker

aquí me pasa como a ti, en Zaragoza y en mi casa no bajo de 28 ó 29 grados dentro de casa hasta septiembre.

Haré lo que dices y cambiaré la pasta disipadora.

Gracias anticipadas y ya contaré

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> aquí me pasa como a ti, en Zaragoza y en mi casa no bajo de 28 ó 29 grados dentro de casa hasta septiembre.
> 
> Haré lo que dices y cambiaré la pasta disipadora.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas y ya contaré

 

Asegúrate de limpiarlo bien. Yo uso un paño con alcohol (el normal del botiquín vale) para quitar los restos de masilla del disipador y de la cpu, así te aseguras de que no haya pequeños grumos antiguos. Cualquier grumo por pequeño que sea hace que el ajuste entre el disipador y la cpu no sea óptimo, perjudicando la disipación del calor.

Luego pongo masilla nueva y lo vuelvo a montar todo.

Dependiendo de la cpu que tengas puede ser que encuentres también disipadores que sean enteros de cobre. Si es así podrías cambiarlo. Éstos disipan mucho mejor el calor que los de aluminio o los mixtos de cobre/aluminio (o lo que sea). Aunque cada día son más difíciles de encontrar.

----------

## Theasker

Tengo un disipador-ventilador silencioso (ya que el ordenador lo tengo en el salón) de cobre que encima me salió barato (unos 25 €).

De todas formas no creo que sea sólo eso porque en menos de 10 días empezó a fallar todo y si hubiera sido un fallo de disipación del calor habría sido (supongo por lógica) más paulatino y progresivo y de todas formas la temperatura funcionando toda la ventilación aparentemente bien (que está claro que algo falla), subiría lentamente no a esa velocidad que no me da tiempo de arrancar con el sistem rescue, montar las particiones y el disco externo e ir bolcando todo allí, después de montar todo igual funciona el rsync como 2 minutos como mucho y luego ya no puedo arrancar de nuevo por la temperatura.

----------

## gringo

como no te funcione bien la ventilación la temperatura se dispara a lo bestia, al menos en mi experiencia, hasta el punto de lo que tu comentas, de ponerse al rojo vivo en cuestión de un par de minutos.

Los ventiladores silenciosos que hay francamente me parecen insuficientes ( a menos que te compres unos que hay que valen una pasta), sobre todo si estás en un entorno en el que hace calor habitualmente y usas gentoo. 

saluetes

----------

